# Problème de son sur iMac Intel



## jujubalda (14 Juin 2008)

J'ai un problème sur un iMac 2,8 GHz, sorti du carton ce matin. En effet, il n'y a pas de son, quoi que l'on fasse. Cela semble même aller plus loin, puisque le volume ne peut être modifié, iTunes ne lit pas les morceaux, GarageBand affiche un message d'erreur "Core audio : selected driver not found", et dans les Préférences Système, il n'y a apparemment aucune sortie son... Même chose quand on branche des enceintes....

Que se passe-t-il, docteur ??


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2008)

je suggerai 2 choses

-Apple hardware Test
( voir s'il detecte un soucis electronique coté son ou d'autres défauts materiels)

-mise à jour OS
(application de la combo)
ou
plus radical et sans doute mieux
réinstall à zero de l'OS
comme le mac est neuf ca ira très vite

et après si ca foire encore
retour et échange contre le même


----------



## guyome (15 Juin 2008)

tu peux aussi jeter un oeil dans application/utilitaire/configuration audio et midi et voir si la carte interne de ton mac est la.....et si tu peux la selectionner.


----------



## popey91 (15 Juin 2008)

moi je pense que c le drivers son qui n'est pas installe

tu peut l'installer avec le cd d'instalation de leopard


----------



## xeres (9 Mai 2010)

quan les sujet sont resolu sa serai bien un message a la fin non ?


----------

